# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 4 )



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

*For those that have taught woodworking classes,(including demonstrations) How has the teaching of those classes changed your practice of woodworking?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Tony too...


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2017)

There's classes on this stuff?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Jan 22, 2017)

Didn't change my practice of woodworking , but did change my idea about giving classes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2017)

Found I don't have the patience to teach. real low tolerance for idiots...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2017)

I've thought about teaching a class on cleaning the Shop, but only @Bean_counter and @El Guapo would attend!!!
. Tony

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't have any class.
But I have always wanted to find a young person to mentor. They don't teach wood shop in schools anymore so there really is no interest anymore. But I do wish I could share the craft with someone.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2017)

I tried but she just wanted to scold me about being messy. 





I did manage to teach her how to dress in shop...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 22, 2017)

Does teaching your kids and their friends how to build houses count? If so have thought a number of kids how.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't have any class.
> But I have always wanted to find a young person to mentor. They don't teach wood shop in schools anymore so there really is no interest anymore. But I do wish I could share the craft with someone.



I know this poor fella on the other side of the state of you. He loves turning and burls.... 

All jokes aside that would be a cool thing of you to do Greg!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2017)

I've done a few demos for the local club, and I found that it helped me focus on organizing the details of a project. It's also a great way to pick up tips... sometimes I learn more than the audience!

Teaching turning is an interesting exercise for me because the audience is so diverse in skill and experience... a lot of folks who are better turners than I am combined with a few who are still trying to figure out which end of the tool to hold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2017)

with a few who are still trying to figure out which end of the tool to hold.[/QUOTE]

WHAT Is this an  insult.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> with a few who are still trying to figure out which end of the tool to hold.



WHAT Is this an  insult.............  [/QUOTE]

That couldn't be a shot at you Mike, we all know you know how to hold your tool!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2017)

Tony said:


> WHAT Is this an  insult.............



That couldn't be a shot at you Mike, we all know you know how to hold your tool![/QUOTE]

VERY funny...... Damn texans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT Is this an  insult.............



And then there's always one glue sniffer in the bunch...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff told me he used to eat the pasty glue.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff told me he used to eat the pasty glue.....


No wonder don is weird.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 22, 2017)

If it's anything like trying to teach my parents how to use the computer I don't think I want any part of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2017)

It hasn't. Paxton won't listen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> If it's anything like trying to teach my parents how to use the computer I don't think I want any part of it.


How old are your parents. Kathie use to help her dad every time we visited. He was in his 80's. It frustrated him.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 22, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> How old are your parents. Kathie use to help her dad every time we visited. He was in his 80's. It frustrated him.



Mid 70's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

My mother gave up altogether!

Dad has mastered sending/receiving jokes in e-mail and solitaire. Cusses at e-mail all the time because he gets spam. And, because it's business sorta fumbles his way through writing checks in quickbooks. Cussing constantly pretty much all the time at it for one reason or another. Beyond writing checks, he's lost!! Has no clue how to generate a report, really cusses if he has to generate an invoice. Occasionally stumbles into Word and tries to write a letter, but he needs someone standing over his shoulder telling him where to click to do anything beyond typing the letter in that. And, he spends 4 - 6 hours a day, 7 days a week on his and has had 4 - 5 of us trying to coach him through it. Most of his computer time is committed to jokes in e-mail and solitaire however! Seldom does he lose a solitaire game!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 22, 2017)

Tony said:


> WHAT Is this an  insult.............


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 22, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't have any class.
> But I have always wanted to find a young person to mentor. They don't teach wood shop in schools anymore so there really is no interest anymore. But I do wish I could share the craft with someone.


My dad ended up getting some nice tools through school auctions. It is sad I was probably one of the last and that was middle school didn't have in high school.


----------



## CWS (Jan 22, 2017)

I hope* we* doesn't include me because I know nothing about how Mike holds his tool and don't want too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 22, 2017)

Tony said:


> I've thought about teaching a class on cleaning the Shop, but only @Bean_counter and @El Guapo would attend!!!
> . Tony


I still don't have a clean shop, but I am in massive get-rid-of-stuff-I-don't-use mode!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> I still don't have a clean shop, but I am in massive get-rid-of-stuff-I-don't-use mode!



Sadly, me too. Not nearly as intense as you are, but still cleaning!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 22, 2017)

You guys are funny!
I was a science teacher for 10 yrs _before _ I embarked on my career in medicine. I enjoy teaching and have no problem getting in front of people and lecturing or giving demonstrations. I find it it makes me learn/focus on the subject so they get the right information.
What I strive for is that Ahh-ha! moment when the objective for the student (s) is realized.
To continue in the line of the prior posts, ya have ta learn how to hold a tool before you can use it--_effectively._


----------



## Sprung (Jan 23, 2017)

Haven't taught any woodworking classes, unless you count a handful of one-on-one times I've taught someone.

Not that I'm anywhere near the point that I would be teaching one, but the thought of maybe teaching one someday doesn't bother me. I am in front people in a teaching capacity a number of times each week and being in front of people doesn't bother me at all. However, if I was to teach a woodworking class of some sort, I'm sure it would force me to re-evaluate some of my processes and see what might be the best way to teach someone how to do something.


----------

